# honey and pets??



## janvanhamont (Mar 10, 2004)

Honey is good for dogs, it gives them a shiny pels (hair). I have heard that some people give their dogs a spoon a day mixed with their food.
Janvanhamont


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have customers who buy honey for their dogs or horses. Allergy treatment, I believe.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> i know chocolate is harmfull for dogs but


I have always heard this but never heard why because I have seen my son`s dog eat half a LARGE chocolate bar with NO harm


----------



## warbuk (Feb 9, 2010)

quoted from askipedia

Unfortunately for dogs chocolate tastes really, really good, but chocolate is not really poisonous, not like cyanide. That doesn't change the fact that it can kill your dog. It is theobromine that is harmful to dogs, if you can find chocolate without it you'll have the happiest dog in town. Theobromine is a stimulant found in the coca plant. People often get theobromine confused with caffeine, while they have similar effects, eating a piece of chocolate will not give a human the rush a cup of coffee does. Chocolate will still give a sugar rush, but don't eat it if you're up late studying for an exam.

Dogs and horses are greatly affected by theobromine. Chocolate is a banned substance in horse racing because of the boost it will give to the horse. Of course a horse can still eat too much of it, like a dog, but they're significantly bigger animals and it would take much more chocolate.

Your dogs system will try to purge itself of the theobromine if it gets enough of it. One tiny piece won't cause any significant damage, unless your dog eats a shoe while 'high' on chocolate. You'll notice if they've had too much. Aside from the dog crying it will be vomiting and have diarrhea. If you notice these symptoms you should have your animal checked out immediately. Your dog will probably not die from these symptoms, they are just warning signs. The concern comes from the dog's heart, especially if it is an older dog. The dogs heart my beat too fast and just give out, that's the real danger. An increased heart rate will probably come after the vomiting and diarrhea, when more theobromine has had a chance to be absorbed into the blood steam. Other signs to watch for are increased urination (another method the body will use to purge itself of something), muscle twitching, and excessive panting. Chocolate could kill your dog, cause seizures or put it in a coma, so be careful.

The amount of chocolate that will harm your dog will vary depending on the size, age, health of your dog, and the type of chocolate. Baker's chocolate has much more theobromine than regular milk chocolate. There's not much else to why it will kill your dog, there are lots of things that will kill dogs, or humans, or any other animal. Too much caffeine can be fatal to humans, you'll never drink enough to kill you at one time so don't fret.


----------



## cheesegenie (Jul 4, 2009)

Great reply Warbuk. And to add, my neighbour's dog died after finding and eating
one of those Tolborone bars(the triangle shape), when nobody was home.Can't blame the poor thing, anybody here that doesn't like chocolate? I love it!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

honeyman46408 said:


> I have always heard this but never heard why because I have seen my son`s dog eat half a LARGE chocolate bar with NO harm


Our dog ate 2/3 of a bar of soap a couple of days ago. One that i brought home from my travels. Can't say as I have seen any problems yet. Sometimes animals do things that make no sense to us but are okay for them or good for them. Ever see cows eating dirt? Goes the other way too at times and you end up w/ a sick or dead animal.


----------

